# Jackson/Charvel 2018 Line Up/NAMM Speculation Thread



## Vyn (Dec 19, 2017)

It's getting to that time of the year and with Schecter/ESP/Ibanez dropping some sneak peaks for NAMM I thought it'd be an idea to get the ball rolling for Jackson/Charvel.

So far there hasn't been anything either on any social media outlets, there's been a few instagram posts advertising models released in mid 2017 but nothing hinting for NAMM yet. Anyone else heard anything?


----------



## feraledge (Dec 19, 2017)

I’ll go on record guessing all Charvel pro mods having carved heels. Angel sig. Probably SD1 or So Cal 7s.

Jackson... Hopefully a Davidson Pro Series. Probably not.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm assuming a Charvel 7 either new finish on the Tele or a So Cal. If it's a new model, I hope they don't screw it up with too many frets but I assume they will. 

Angel didn't make it sound like they were close to finalizing his specs but who knows.


----------



## Vyn (Dec 19, 2017)

feraledge said:


> I’ll go on record guessing all Charvel pro mods having carved heels. Angel sig. Probably SD1 or So Cal 7s.
> 
> Jackson... Hopefully a Davidson Pro Series. Probably not.



Even a more basic USA Davidson would be nice, I'm pretty sure it's the most expensive USA Artist 7 on offer by at least a grand. Can't remember but there was a good 6-12 months between both Broderick's and Misha's USA and Pro Series lines being launched, this might be the same deal. I'm pretty sure the only way to get a Warrior 7 at the moment is CS. 



cardinal said:


> I'm assuming a Charvel 7 either new finish on the Tele or a So Cal. If it's a new model, I hope they don't screw it up with too many frets but I assume they will.
> 
> Angel didn't make it sound like they were close to finalizing his specs but who knows.



Chavel 7 would be delicious!


----------



## Passtheapathy (Dec 19, 2017)

I would be pretty shocked if we didn't end up seeing the official release of the next-gen USA Juggernaut. Misha has been posting a lot of his current one. Roasted/flamed maple fretboard, offset dot inlays, flamed maple top, silver pickup covers, and no neck binding seem to be the major changes. I doubt there will be a "Bulb" version, given the tepid response to the inlay on the current iteration (though it's quite nice and well done).


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 19, 2017)

hopefully more teles. that or bring back the damn skatecaster already, the world needs a 7 string skatecaster now.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 20, 2017)

I'd guess maybe a new variant of scott ian V, a import serie of Mick thomson (but if it'd mean losing the pups and the red color why bother), I'd like to see the Broderick's take on the rhoads V (but not sure that broderick is really in the spotlight since he left Megadeth...)
Relauching the warrior would be great too....
Suprise me, as ESP and Ibanez are boring as hell..


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 20, 2017)

An angel model would be unlikely as he said he wouldn’t expect to “have the time” to work on what I assume to be the business side of it until something like next summer. He has said on Instagram that he’s pretty sure the current quilted maple & gold one is likely finalized. 

I fully expect to see a few more Charvel 7’s.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 20, 2017)

Angel told me 2019 for his guitar when I asked him at the Toronto show.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 20, 2017)

Passtheapathy said:


> I would be pretty shocked if we didn't end up seeing the official release of the next-gen USA Juggernaut. Misha has been posting a lot of his current one. Roasted/flamed maple fretboard, offset dot inlays, flamed maple top, silver pickup covers, and no neck binding seem to be the major changes. I doubt there will be a "Bulb" version, given the tepid response to the inlay on the current iteration (though it's quite nice and well done).


I really hope this is true! The new satin/roasted maple one you are talking is absolutely beautiful. I also hope for some more changes/additions to the pro line, although I really doubt it. We should be getting something from Jackson soon.


----------



## SlamLiguez (Dec 21, 2017)

Hopefully something new in the Warrior/Kelly department. 



manu80 said:


> Suprise me, as ESP and Ibanez are boring as hell..



Agree. That's why I'm collecting Jacksons. I love the body shapes, who wants a bunch of superstrats lol.


----------



## Dyingsea (Dec 21, 2017)

For Charvel to come back down to earth on their custom shop prices...


----------



## Humbuck (Dec 21, 2017)

Passtheapathy said:


> I would be pretty shocked if we didn't end up seeing the official release of the next-gen USA Juggernaut. Misha has been posting a lot of his current one. Roasted/flamed maple fretboard, offset dot inlays, flamed maple top, silver pickup covers, and no neck binding seem to be the major changes. I doubt there will be a "Bulb" version, given the tepid response to the inlay on the current iteration (though it's quite nice and well done).


 Yes please!


----------



## Isolationist (Dec 22, 2017)

I know it probably isn't going to happen, but I would love it if Charvel brought back the Skatecaster.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 22, 2017)

I want a Pro series revocation 7. But that just seems so unlikely as it would basically be their best-specc’d Warrior below the USA line.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 22, 2017)

I talked to a Jackson Rep at a clinic back in September and this is what I got out of everything: There will be more Mick Thomson sigs, and there will be more options for the custom select line it sounds like, but that is all I got.


----------



## btbg (Dec 22, 2017)

Isolationist said:


> I know it probably isn't going to happen, but I would love it if Charvel brought back the Skatecaster.



Kinda redundant with the dominions.


----------



## exo (Dec 22, 2017)

btbg said:


> Kinda redundant with the dominions.



Vaguely similar if you reverse the body, but I'm not at all sure it's an apt comparison.


----------



## btbg (Dec 22, 2017)

If you reverse the body they’d be even more different..


----------



## BigViolin (Dec 22, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> I want a Pro series revocation 7. But that just seems so unlikely as it would basically be their best-specc’d Warrior below the USA line.



I would like to express an almost infinite amount of yes to this.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 22, 2017)

I’ve commented about it on his Instagram several times. I’ve wanted a warrior since day 1. If I have to settle for a Ferrari red one eventually then fine. But good lord googly moogly I want a 7.


----------



## hatena6 (Dec 23, 2017)

Thomann posted new signatures
https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/jackson_misha_mansoor_ht6_red.htm
https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/jackson_mick_thomson_soloist_usa_aw.htm


----------



## zarg (Dec 23, 2017)

A red USA HT6? wow I'm stoked!


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 23, 2017)

hatena6 said:


> Thomann posted new signatures
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/jackson_misha_mansoor_ht6_red.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/jackson_mick_thomson_soloist_usa_aw.htm


Uhhhhh..... HT6, in red, with caramelized/flame maple board, and Bare Knuckle Ragnarok pick ups. I'm drooling before I'm even seeing a picture yet...


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 23, 2017)

Actually here's all of them. It looks like Red is the only new color, but they all have caramelized/flamed maple boards.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 23, 2017)

Albake21 said:


> Actually here's all of them. It looks like Red is the only new color, but they all have caramelized/flamed maple boards.


With the maple boards that shit is gonna be hot as fuck.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 23, 2017)

Absolutely feeling that red/caramel maple combo


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 23, 2017)

Interesting the new bodies are caramelized basswood and mahogany as well.


----------



## Wolfos (Dec 23, 2017)

This might mean some new colour combos for the pro series as well. It's why I've hesitated in the past.

Does the Caramelized wood have any better tonal properties, or does it just taste better?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 23, 2017)

JoeyBTL said:


> Interesting the new bodies are caramelized basswood and mahogany as well.



IIRC the solid colors have always been roasted basswood. The mahogany is an interesting change as the ones with maple tops were Alder previously.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 23, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> This might mean some new colour combos for the pro series as well. It's why I've hesitated in the past.
> 
> Does the Caramelized wood have any better tonal properties, or does it just taste better?



Supposedly it is more resonant. My only experience with it was a boutique with a roasted maple neck. It was riddled with dead spots and I had the neck replaced with a normal maple one.


----------



## Wolfos (Dec 23, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Supposedly it is more resonant. My only experience with it was a boutique with a roasted maple neck. It was riddled with dead spots and I had the neck replaced with a normal maple one.



I'm not sure what dead spots mean really, beyond a really poor setup. I know I've never experienced dead sound because of wood type, though I do know different densities can emphasize or diminish with certain vibrations. I've never personally witnessed a "dead" spot. Could be I've never played the right guitar though.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 23, 2017)

I agree with wolfos. Every time I had dead spots on a guitar, it was caused by bad fretwork rather than the wood. That being said, different notes will ring louder with different wood combos depending of their resonance frequency. 

I had a roasted neck on an EBMM and the only difference I noticed was how much more stable it was.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 23, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> I'm not sure what dead spots mean really, beyond a really poor setup. I know I've never experienced dead sound because of wood type, though I do know different densities can emphasize or diminish with certain vibrations. I've never personally witnessed a "dead" spot. Could be I've never played the right guitar though.



This would be totally different topic, but I’ve never played a guitar that doesn’t have a resonance-based deadspot. But some are worse than others.


----------



## dongh1217 (Dec 23, 2017)

Was keen on several 2017 models early this year, but nothing landed in New Zealand from 2017 range at all so far, then we are heading into 2018 in a week, lol


----------



## Wolfos (Dec 23, 2017)

cardinal said:


> This would be totally different topic, but I’ve never played a guitar that doesn’t have a resonance-based deadspot. But some are worse than others.



Like I mentioned I know different densities react differently to vibrations on a fretboard but I've never had anything so bad it made me want to replace a neck. I will also say majority of my guitars besides the Suhr custom I had to sell were your prototypical basswood/alder or mahogany body and maple/ mahogany neck. Like Gibson, fender, jackson, Ibanez and music man jps.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 23, 2017)

I guess I'm in the minority thinking all of these roasted caramel woods are fugly as hell...


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 23, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> I guess I'm in the minority thinking all of these roasted caramel woods are fugly as hell...


Definitely pretty surprising, to be honest.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 23, 2017)

I wasn’t aware the current bodies are caramalized! But in addition to any tonal advantages, I know Misha had mentioned that not using basswood on the guitars with tops is due to the wood moving in different climates and also the Guthrie Govan sigs have caramelized bodies, which he has mentioned has its advantages with climate changes.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 23, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> Like I mentioned I know different densities react differently to vibrations on a fretboard but I've never had anything so bad it made me want to replace a neck. I will also say majority of my guitars besides the Suhr custom I had to sell were your prototypical basswood/alder or mahogany body and maple/ mahogany neck. Like Gibson, fender, jackson, Ibanez and music man jps.



I’ve had all of those and more. Be glad that your playing style and such haven’t stumbled into them! Never go looking for them.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Dec 24, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> This might mean some new colour combos for the pro series as well. It's why I've hesitated in the past.
> 
> Does the Caramelized wood have any better tonal properties, or does it just taste better?



It sounds crunchier and sweeter.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 24, 2017)

I see what you did there


----------



## exo (Dec 24, 2017)

Based on this thread's pedanticness about "roasted" and/or "Carmelized" basswood and/or maple, I have deduced that the perfect guitar is an Aristedes in some "extreme metal" shape to avoid the whole "tonewood" debate, with a Washburn/Parker phenolic fretboard, perhaps a Fountainhead signature fretless.


Fuck, people.....grab a decently set up guitar and go play it........we here at SSO spend FAR too much time debating mind numbing stuff....


----------



## mphsc (Dec 24, 2017)

A white Mick T sig, might have to snag one of those.


----------



## StrmRidr (Dec 24, 2017)

Checking in for my yearly request of a Pro series Warrior.


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 24, 2017)

Lefties all lefties


----------



## oracles (Dec 24, 2017)

exo said:


> I have deduced that the perfect guitar is an Aristedes in some "extreme metal" shape with a Washburn/Parker phenolic fretboard



I've been hounding Pascal for an Explorer/Kelly/Warrior shape for the better part of two years now, I'd happily throw my entire savings account at him for it. Funnily enough, I was talking about Aristides and phenolic boards last night, it might be the only thing I'd change about their design. I love richlite, but the phenolic boards feel smoother for bends which is part of why I love my Parker so much


----------



## manu80 (Dec 24, 2017)

So that's finally the more "affordable" usa version of thomson's sig so import maybe in 2019 ?
White ? Damn slipknot is all about red to me


----------



## technomancer (Dec 24, 2017)

Charvel FINALLY announced that the Satchel sig is coming out (not a 7 obviously)


----------



## zarg (Dec 24, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Charvel FINALLY announced that the Satchel sig is coming out (not a 7 obviously)



goddamn those will be hot! I mean bitchin'
can't wait to see them live in feb. btw!


----------



## manu80 (Dec 24, 2017)

yeah the video is on their FB Page. Good !!!


----------



## bulb (Dec 26, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> This might mean some new colour combos for the pro series as well. It's why I've hesitated in the past.
> 
> Does the Caramelized wood have any better tonal properties, or does it just taste better?


It's slightly lighter because the moisture is removed and more stable as well as a result. Tastes better too.


----------



## bulb (Dec 26, 2017)

technomancer said:


> IIRC the solid colors have always been roasted basswood. The mahogany is an interesting change as the ones with maple tops were Alder previously.


Since it's you guys and since this is around the corner I'll reveal what's going on:

The solid colors are staying cooked basswood, but for the maple topped guitars, we are moving to a satin flame finish which apart from feeling better and looking classier also is easier to source consistently. 

The body wood on the flame guitars is moving from Alder to Mahogany because I want there to be a bit more of a tonal difference between the solid and flame topped guitars. In line with that the Solid guitars will get Ragnaroks with the Carbon Fiber covers and the Flame guitars will get the Brushed Nickel Juggernauts.

All the guitars will be getting cooked quartersawn maple necks and cooked flame maple fretboards.

As of this refresh, there will be no more "bulb" models, and no plans to do more of those, so any of you guys who have a guitar with a "P" inlay have something pretty special!


----------



## zarg (Dec 26, 2017)

are the pro series 6 and 7 strings gettting new colors/updates or is this just an us model update?


----------



## StrmRidr (Dec 26, 2017)

Cooked flamed maple fretboards? ...god damn Jackson take my money.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 26, 2017)

bulb said:


> Since it's you guys and since this is around the corner I'll reveal what's going on:
> 
> The solid colors are staying cooked basswood, but for the maple topped guitars, we are moving to a satin flame finish which apart from feeling better and looking classier also is easier to source consistently.
> 
> ...


Awesome! The lack of satin finish was the reason I held back on the flamed maple ones. Definitely really excited to see this red one too. Does the red one have any binding (like the orange one)? Also will the pro series be getting anything? Again, the biggest reason I skipped on buying a pro series HT7 was the lack of a satin finish. Even if it was just a solid color, it would be way better than a gloss finish IMO.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## xzacx (Dec 26, 2017)

I love the change from quilt to flame, hate the change to satin. I don't really dig the caramelized maple boards/necks either from an aesthetic point of view, but I guess I'll have to wait to see what they actually look like - the amber version looks really good, but in my head, some of the others won't. I think they _can_ look awesome when the entire guitar is designed around the look (like the Govan signatures), but they don't always work. Oh well, I still love my original version, though the truss rod needs tweaked far more often than I would have expected. (None of my neck-thru Jacksons ever need it, and it sits in the same room as them.)


----------



## XiXora (Dec 26, 2017)

Explains why there have been pretty deep sales for the sigs recently.

They look quite nice to me… https://www.instagram.com/p/BdLm_LNlAE3/


----------



## cardinal (Dec 26, 2017)

The flame is a good move; looks nice.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 26, 2017)

Looks like I will be getting a Misha model next year. Loving the new changes to the guitars.


----------



## keinplan912 (Dec 26, 2017)

I actually planned to get a HT7 Laguna Burst next year after my graduation...can't wait to see the new version


----------



## cmtd (Dec 27, 2017)

bulb said:


> Since it's you guys and since this is around the corner I'll reveal what's going on:
> 
> The solid colors are staying cooked basswood, but for the maple topped guitars, we are moving to a satin flame finish which apart from feeling better and looking classier also is easier to source consistently.
> 
> ...




I was thinking maybe the move to flamed maple was for to be able to provide more consistent tops, which has been kind of a complaint about the quilt tops.

Also noticed the case has been changed, which is a great move.

I really can't wait to see what the laguna looks like on a flame maple with the roasted maple neck.

Also really loving the move to mahogany. I put nickle covers on my juggs on my HT6, so this is another win IMO. I've been wanting to get an HT7, but have kind of been waiting after seeing the "prototype" pics pop up. I hope the new brownish colorway that misha was playing on the last tour is an option in the ht7.

Sounds live a very promising re-work to the line that was well thought out.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 27, 2017)

Floyd please!


----------



## GXPO (Dec 27, 2017)

I got my HT6 pre-Brexit which made things a lot more affordable for me.. Would love to pick up one of the satin finished models and whip a hipshot trem in it but it.


----------



## Mattykoda (Dec 27, 2017)

Damn now I'm in a dilemma of picking up one of the gloss amber tiger eye 6's now or waiting until the new one. Looks like there will be a price increase based on converting the amounts from page 2 but nothing is final.


----------



## JimF (Dec 27, 2017)

Hoping there’s a few new finish options on the HT6 pro range. If only they offered the HT6 in the HT7 colours! 
Still, I’ll be very excited to see any new Jackson. Been a fan for damn near twenty years.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 27, 2017)

Pro. Series. Warrior. 

Ffs. I’m not even asking for a 7. Just ONE worth buying, without a rosewood fretboard.


----------



## Vyn (Dec 28, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> Pro. Series. Warrior.
> 
> Ffs. I’m not even asking for a 7. Just ONE worth buying, without a rosewood fretboard.



I cracked and put a USA Warrior on order the other day, I'll be half pissed/happy if this happens


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 29, 2017)

Mattykoda said:


> Damn now I'm in a dilemma of picking up one of the gloss amber tiger eye 6's now or waiting until the new one. Looks like there will be a price increase based on converting the amounts from page 2 but nothing is final.



easy, you like normal maple neck/ebony board with binding?, or roasted maple neck with roasted flame maple board, no binding?


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 29, 2017)

Vyn said:


> I cracked and put a USA Warrior on order the other day, I'll be half pissed/happy if this happens



I’ve been staring at them on Reverb for a year now. Lots of home stuff is priority to get done first. So I tell myself that it gives me more time to wait out Jackson. 

“I can do this staring contest all day” basically. Lol.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Dec 30, 2017)

I wanna see more Pro Models with the AT headstock, don't get me wrong I love the OG stock but the pointy AT headstock is too sick. But that's just like, my opinion, man.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 30, 2017)

MrHelloGuitar said:


> I wanna see more Pro Models with the AT headstock, don't get me wrong I love the OG stock but the pointy AT headstock is too sick. But that's just like, my opinion, man.


Completely agree. I like the AT headstock WAY more than any other Jackson headstock.


----------



## Forkface (Dec 31, 2017)

Looks like a pro series dave sig. We're in business boyos

https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-and-Bass/Jackson-Dave-Davidson-WR7-Warrior-Charcoal-Stain/28IQ


----------



## Vyn (Dec 31, 2017)

Forkface said:


> Looks like a pro series dave sig. We're in business boyos
> 
> https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-and-Bass/Jackson-Dave-Davidson-WR7-Warrior-Charcoal-Stain/28IQ



I am both happy and pissed off about this lol. Looks like I'll be getting another Warrior


----------



## cardinal (Dec 31, 2017)

Pretty sick.

Also shows gloss solid black for the Juggernaut Pro 7 and hardtail Pro Broderick 7 sigs.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 31, 2017)

That's sick with the Dave Pro sig!! 






Also, looking good.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah that blue Juggernaut looks way better than I thought it would.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 31, 2017)

Also getting a Broderick Pro HT


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2017)

^And a blue one






ALSO, a new SLX based on the Charvel Spectrum.






Classy AF Warrior


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 31, 2017)

That jeff beck soloist tho. Too bad its an x series.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 31, 2017)

Holy shit. Ok. So i’m letting SS.org buy the first batch to let Jackson work out the kinks. THEN i’m Diving in, lol. 

*heavy breathing*


----------



## feraledge (Dec 31, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> Holy shit. Ok. So i’m letting SS.org buy the first batch to let Jackson work out the kinks. THEN i’m Diving in, lol.
> 
> *heavy breathing*


Haha. Legit.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 1, 2018)

feraledge said:


> That's sick with the Dave Pro sig!!



I hated how the USAs didn't have a top to cover the neck-thru "stripe" so actually think this looks better. If they did a USA production version like this I would probably be in.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 1, 2018)

arrgh no davidson pro in 6 strings....


----------



## JimF (Jan 1, 2018)

Still no new 6 string hardtail Dinky/soloist shapes. Might have to try a maple board.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Zado (Jan 1, 2018)

Quilted arched top veneer superstrat maybe? I hope not


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 1, 2018)

Zado said:


> Quilted arched top veneer superstrat maybe? I hope not



I don't believe it's binding just the light, and of course it's a super strat it's Charvel


----------



## Zado (Jan 1, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> I don't believe it's binding just the light, and of course it's a super strat it's Charvel


I love superstrats, but honestly I wouldn't buy anything similar to a Schecter Hellraiser/Esp Horizon/Jackson SLAT anymore. I've become more addicted to retro styled Superstrats lately


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 1, 2018)

Dammit! I'm happy to see two new finishes for the Juggernaut Pro ht6 and ht7, but come on... why gloss? That gloss black looks like a $300 JS series Juggernaut. Jackson has really been screwing up these Pro series IMO. I don't mean any disrespect,, it's just my opinion.


----------



## exo (Jan 2, 2018)

That Davidson WR7 pro series.....

Dammit I was totally and completely happy with my stable of guitars, and then THAT hit my radar....


Wallet is screwed.......


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jan 2, 2018)

Oh mannnnnnnn that spectrum is too sick, hell ya.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 2, 2018)

I need that DD warrior in my life asap


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 2, 2018)

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Oh mannnnnnnn that spectrum is too sick, hell ya.


its actually less spectrum, more jeff beck soloist. The spectrum was to be jeff beck esque but had a reverse headstock with no binding and was bolt on, with 22 frets instead of 24. this seems to be a more true version, minus the pickups and body wood, not that they were going to use poplar these days anyway as nobody seems to remember that 90% of USA Jacksons before the mid 90s were poplar.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 2, 2018)

Forkface said:


> Looks like a pro series dave sig. We're in business boyos
> 
> https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-and-Bass/Jackson-Dave-Davidson-WR7-Warrior-Charcoal-Stain/28IQ


Shit. Well, I guess I know what I'm buying next.


----------



## JimF (Jan 2, 2018)

I don’t need another 7 and I don’t like pointy guitars but shit I’m starting to want one!


----------



## Edika (Jan 2, 2018)

And I just got the BC Rich Stealth 7 lol. Is it time to get a Warrior? The Davidson is super appealing but that 6 string looks super classy.


----------



## couverdure (Jan 2, 2018)

From Jackson's Twitter account.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 2, 2018)

couverdure said:


> From Jackson's Twitter account.


Okay... they definitely have my attention even more now. Very interested in what they have to show!


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 2, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Okay... they definitely have my attention even more now. Very interested in what they have to show!


IIRC as they seem to have taken them down the top was a charcoal monarch pro series and the other two were pro series sl2's one of course being a ht.


----------



## JimF (Jan 3, 2018)

Pro series SL2 hardtail?! Suddenly I’m interested!
So it looks like there’s more guitars due than are currently floating about on various websites?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2018)

Any word if they're removing the $2600 CS fee for 7-strings?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 3, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Any word if they're removing the $2600 CS fee for 7-strings?



I've been told that the fee will not be removed.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 3, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Any word if they're removing the $2600 CS fee for 7-strings?



Unfortunately that is not going away. You can get the B7 and B7 Deluxes as Custom Select models but the Sl2h-7, WR1-7 and RR1-7s most people want are not going to happen anytime soon, as confirmed by a Jackson Rep I talked to.

No idea why, the Misha and Chris Broderick 7 Strings are big sellers for them.

For 2018 if you want a more "affordable" (2k-3.5k) USA Custom 7 String it seems ESP and Schecter will be the best options as Schecter is releasing the Sunset 24 7 at NAMM (Finally) and They might have more models coming out this year.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 3, 2018)

So glad they are doing all of these guitars in satin finishes, it is saving me a LOT of potential GAS


----------



## Siggevaio (Jan 3, 2018)

technomancer said:


> So glad they are doing all of these guitars in satin finishes, it is saving me a LOT of potential GAS


 Haha, same here. I was really excited for the new Misha signatures as I'm in the market for something like that, but as they all have satin finishes (right?) I won't even bother looking at them.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 3, 2018)

so earlier in the tread there was talk of more custom select options. anybody know if that's the case? if so im guessing its just finish options and maybe a Hipshot option which would be great for some guys but wouldn't exactly rock my world.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2018)

Church2224 said:


> Unfortunately that is not going away. You can get the B7 and B7 Deluxes as Custom Select models but the Sl2h-7, WR1-7 and RR1-7s most people want are not going to happen anytime soon, as confirmed by a Jackson Rep I talked to.
> 
> No idea why, the Misha and Chris Broderick 7 Strings are big sellers for them.



Because people keep buying them from the Custom Shop, despite the price.


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2018)

couverdure said:


> From Jackson's Twitter account.



So, Jackson Iron Label basically?


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 3, 2018)

Randy said:


> So, Jackson Iron Label basically?


Veneers on existing models, not really as exciting as they are making it out to be.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 3, 2018)

Still no reversed head 6 string dinky/soloists. Makes me sad. They have so many rev heads on the 7 string range.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 3, 2018)

another year and still no skatecaster revival. :_;


----------



## oracles (Jan 3, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Any word if they're removing the $2600 CS fee for 7-strings?



This is the only thing stopping me from ordering the KE-7 I've wanted to have built for years.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2018)

oracles said:


> This is the only thing stopping me from ordering the KE-7 I've wanted to have built for years.



It just seems so punitive still.

I have no problem with paying more, just not THAT much more. While getting a couple quotes I noticed that dealers can knock a chunk off of that, it's still laughably high. I mean, even with the dealer price quoted I would still be paying almost as much to make it a 7 string as I would just buying a 6 strng. Granted, all I want is a solid color SL2H-7.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 3, 2018)

At least they are fixing the hardcase issue with the X Series 7 string V's. They are actually releasing a hardcase later this year as they previously had the standard 6 string case part number listed as an available case for them (confirmed from local Jackson Dealer).


----------



## cardinal (Jan 4, 2018)

oracles said:


> This is the only thing stopping me from ordering the KE-7 I've wanted to have built for years.



My understanding is that the Jackson shop is not even accepting any Masterbuilt orders right now, so unless it’s a production guitar or “custom select,” we’re all out of luck. (Except endorsers, of course).


----------



## Jamey36 (Jan 4, 2018)

I ordered a "Custom Select" in Sep.,and was told they were not accepting any master built orders,and even CS orders were on a case by case.I had to get my order pre approved and accepted by Jackson.


----------



## Womb raider (Jan 4, 2018)

Jamey36 said:


> I ordered a "Custom Select" in Sep.,and was told they were not accepting any master built orders,and even CS orders were on a case by case.I had to get my order pre approved and accepted by Jackson.


I just placed an order in Nov with no issues and was given a 4-5 month time frame. I assume they are accepting CS orders normally and anything that deviates from the order sheet will have to go masterbuilt which would be the hang up.


----------



## Jamey36 (Jan 4, 2018)

The finish I wanted was a bit outside norms,but they did accept the order with an 8-10 month time frame,and no master built fee.


----------



## SJShinn (Jan 4, 2018)

Forkface said:


> Looks like a pro series dave sig. We're in business boyos
> 
> https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-and-Bass/Jackson-Dave-Davidson-WR7-Warrior-Charcoal-Stain/28IQ



I'll be down to find one when these come out. Looks killer! Says 25.5" scale too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Aso (Jan 4, 2018)

Jamey36 said:


> I ordered a "Custom Select" in Sep.,and was told they were not accepting any master built orders,and even CS orders were on a case by case.I had to get my order pre approved and accepted by Jackson.


I placed a deposit on a Masterbuilt Jackson around the December timeframe. From what I understand they aren't accepting any masterbuilt orders until after NAMM and custom selects have to be pre-approved. I got my order approved due to extending circumstances and my shops rep had to get the ok from up the builders in the custom shop.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 4, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I gotta believe that the white reverse headstock (2nd from left) and the black reverse headstock (middle"ish") are the Mick Thomson models. Blank fret board (from what we can see) and the big block side markers (like he had on this Custom Ibanez's). Very excited to see his line of Jacksons. Loved his Ibanez models.


----------



## Decapitated (Jan 4, 2018)

Decipher said:


> I gotta believe that the white reverse headstock (2nd from left) and the black reverse headstock (middle"ish") are the Mick Thomson models. Blank fret board (from what we can see) and the big block side markers (like he had on this Custom Ibanez's). Very excited to see his line of Jacksons. Loved his Ibanez models.



Came here to say exactly that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2018)

Shit, that's true. Looks like they're import models as well. 

Wondering what bridge they got? I coulda swore I heard Jackson and/or Floyd Rose were prototyping some kind of less-ghetto fixed FR.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 4, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shit, that's true. Looks like they're import models as well.
> 
> Wondering what bridge they got? I coulda swore I heard Jackson and/or Floyd Rose were prototyping some kind of less-ghetto fixed FR.


Exactly. Very curious on the bridge they were working on..... So secretive.....


----------



## manu80 (Jan 4, 2018)

i wanna know what the amber one is ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2018)

manu80 said:


> i wanna know what the amber one is ...



Most likely a trans-top Monarkh.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 4, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Most likely a trans-top Monarkh.


Well that's disappointing...


----------



## Vyn (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm actually okay with that image. The Monarhk is one of the nicer modern-looking single cuts.


----------



## Decapitated (Jan 4, 2018)

I just don’t care for that body/headstock combo at all.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 4, 2018)

Decapitated said:


> I just don’t care for that body/headstock combo at all.



I forgave them for it when seeing Marty play his, instant convert haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2018)

Vyn said:


> I forgave them for it when seeing Marty play his, instant convert haha.



The Marty model doesn't have the limpy cutaway, though. It's a much better looking shape.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 4, 2018)

mmm Amber monarkh...that's right
https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-and-Bass/Jackson-PRO-SC-Monarkh-Satin-Amber/28IE

so black or white it means a import Thomson ? damn if they had kept the blood metallic red.....


----------



## Vyn (Jan 4, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Marty model doesn't have the limpy cutaway, though. It's a much better looking shape.



And reverse AT headstock which up until now I haven't noticed for some reason.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 4, 2018)

manu80 said:


> mmm Amber monarkh...that's right
> https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-and-Bass/Jackson-PRO-SC-Monarkh-Satin-Amber/28IE
> 
> so black or white it means a import Thomson ? damn if they had kept the blood metallic red.....



Apologies for the double post but from memory the Ibanez line was similar - Black/white for the import model, red for the high end one.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 4, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Ugh, only one U.S.A. it looks like in that whole lineup, and it's just an updated (for the worse IMO) signature. Looks like another year of disappointment. Not that there's anything wrong with the Custom Select route, but it would sure be nice if there was an occasional new U.S.A. production model that wasn't a signature.


----------



## plainfaced (Jan 4, 2018)

What body shape/model would the Yellow/Orange fixed 7 string in the center be?


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 4, 2018)

plainfaced said:


> What body shape/model would the Yellow/Orange fixed 7 string in the center be?


The only seven string in that pic is is the laguna blue misha. The amber one in the center has already been established as a Monarch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2018)

Some of those were already revealed a page or two back. The 3x3 black one is the pro-series Broderick HT, the 2 after it are Pro-series SL2s with updated finishes,then the pre-mentioned Monarkh with an updated finish, the updated Misha sig, and the very last one is the Spectrum/Jeff Beck S-S-S X-series Soloist. 

Pretty sure, as said before, the 2 inlayless guitars are budget Mick Thomson sigs. The 2 with the sharktooth inlays are probably a couple of X-series guitars.


----------



## plainfaced (Jan 4, 2018)

Desolate1 said:


> The only seven string in that pic is is the laguna blue misha. The amber one in the center has already been established as a Monarch.


oh lol.. I cant count. oops


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 4, 2018)

Marty needs to come to his senses and release a kelly signature model. It will make all right with the world.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 4, 2018)

CapinCripes said:


> Marty needs to come to his senses and release a kelly signature model. It will make all right with the world.



A non-signature U.S.A. Monarkh and a Marty Kelly would make me so much happier, and make a lot more sense.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 4, 2018)

Except that the dude has played single cuts for over a decade.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 4, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Except that the dude has played single cuts for over a decade.


when you think of marty friedman you don't think of single cuts. you think of two guitars, the jackson kelly and a ferrari red carvin v220. In fact marty is more known for the kelly than the guy who designed it.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 4, 2018)

I mean heck dude, when I think of Marty Friedman I think of all the best solos on Rust In Peace. Artists change and grow. Not saying that you’re wrong but “it makes sense” isn’t accurate.

He’s played single cuts longer than many people on this forum have been playing guitar. So it makes sense that he’d be into single cuts.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 4, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> I mean heck dude, when I think of Marty Friedman I think of all the best solos on Rust In Peace. Artists change and grow. Not saying that you’re wrong but “it makes sense” isn’t accurate.
> 
> He’s played single cuts longer than many people on this forum have been playing guitar. So it makes sense that he’d be into single cuts.



He doesn't _not_ play Kellys still though. He was playing that new flat top on tour since returning to Jackson. I think saying "it makes sense" is accurate in the sense that they would sell a heck of a lot more Kellys than single cuts. That's what Jackson/Marty fans want. It might not make sense for Marty - he's obviously earned the right to play whatever he wants. I'd be really surprised if they didn't eventually put out at least a limited Custom Shop run of Kellys though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2018)

Marty said he'll never get another Kelly sig model. He said he moved on from the Kelly and doesn't want to repeat himself.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 4, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Marty said he'll never get another Kelly sig model. He said he moved on from the Kelly and doesn't want to repeat himself.



From memory he was quoted somewhere about still having nightmares about the Kellys that were equipped with those awful Kahlers


----------



## manu80 (Jan 5, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Apologies for the double post but from memory the Ibanez line was similar - Black/white for the import model, red for the high end one.



Not an excuse to repeat mistakes for Jackson


----------



## Vyn (Jan 7, 2018)

manu80 said:


> Not an excuse to repeat mistakes for Jackson



True haha. Although I guess they have to give people more incentive to purchase the USA one - if the guitar is cosmetically the same and with a good setup/pickup swap plays and sounds almost (it'll never be exactly the same) as good as the USA one but is significantly less in cost you'll struggle to justify the USA version.

The marketing in the states is probably less sensitive to this because the price differences on USA's vs Indo Jacksons (say $1200ish for a good Indo, $4000ish for a USA, rough average prices pulled out of my arse) isnt that much where over here for example (and most non-US markets) it's quite extreme (retail on a HT7 pro is $1700US, the USA version is up to $5900US depending on the model). For say $2500US I can buy and upgrade the HT7 Pro with BKPs, SS Frets and throw a Hipshot bridge on there. Hence I'm guessing that's one of the factors of keeping the Pro and USA lines different.

That ended up being longer than expected, if I've said anything incorrect please let me know.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 7, 2018)

$4000 is custom shop territory, your average USA jackson is somewhere between $2600-$3200


----------



## Vyn (Jan 7, 2018)

jephjacques said:


> $4000 is custom shop territory, your average USA jackson is somewhere between $2600-$3200



Really, you guys get them that cheap?! Jesus.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 7, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Really, you guys get them that cheap?! Jesus.



I'm so sorry: http://www.mattsmusic.com/Jackson2-cat.html
https://www.themusiczoo.com/collections/jackson-electric-guitars


----------



## Vyn (Jan 7, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm so sorry: http://www.mattsmusic.com/Jackson2-cat.html
> https://www.themusiczoo.com/collections/jackson-electric-guitars



Way to break my heart man

Looks like there's a dirty US trip on the cards sometime then. I can understand now why you guys see the Pro series as overpriced depending on the model, there's sweet fa between the Pro series and USA stuff. The gap between the two price wise is much greater over here, and not too much more expensive than the X series so they are excellent value.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 7, 2018)

I do that in Europe with cheap Mayones 

(although now they're pretty competitively priced in the states)


----------



## Jamey36 (Jan 7, 2018)

My current CS order came in at $3900,with a lot of added options.Pretty sure you can get a standard USA model over here for around 26-2700 new.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 7, 2018)

Jamey36 said:


> My current CS order came in at $3900,with a lot of added options.Pretty sure you can get a standard USA model over here for around 26-2700 new.



RRP on just a plain-jane black USA SL2H soloist here is $3500USD FFS!


----------



## Curt (Jan 7, 2018)

feraledge said:


> That's sick with the Dave Pro sig!!




Rather bummed that it's missing those typical warrior bevels. I love the standard warrior shape, and find that this just doesn't look as good. That said... Affordable-ish Warrior 7, I can't complain too much.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 7, 2018)

Huh, I hadn’t noticed it wasn’t beveled like literally every other warrior out there. Is Dave’s not beveled?


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 7, 2018)

The CS one is, yeah


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2018)

Probably a cost-cutting measure? The USA sig version has bevels.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 7, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Huh, I hadn’t noticed it wasn’t beveled like literally every other warrior out there. Is Dave’s not beveled?



It could just be the lighting. The SLATs arch isn't visable from the stock front-on photos, same with the Juggernauts.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 7, 2018)

Makes sense that it wouldn't have the normal bevel, that's likely just a thin veneer. I like it personally - you can usually only get flat top Warriors masterbuilt.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 7, 2018)

Yeah, veneer is not great for a beveled look. I like it, but I like flat top guitars in general.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 7, 2018)

Just re-read the gear4music listing and noticed that it doesn't come with a case. It'll be interesting to see if the standard Warrior case will work, those inline 7 headstocks are substantially larger than the i6's. I'm guessing you could order the USA case as a seperate part but that would be expensive...


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 7, 2018)

ugh that used B7 at Music Zoo is calling my name.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 8, 2018)

B7s are criminally underrated guitars, pull the trigger imo


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 8, 2018)

Decipher said:


> I gotta believe that the white reverse headstock (2nd from left) and the black reverse headstock (middle"ish") are the Mick Thomson models. Blank fret board (from what we can see) and the big block side markers (like he had on this Custom Ibanez's). Very excited to see his line of Jacksons. Loved his Ibanez models.



You think jackson would give him a 7 string model if he so requested?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 8, 2018)

BusinessMan said:


> You think jackson would give him a 7 string model if he so requested?



Probably but I have never seen him touch a 7 string, Slipknot just tune down to drop b or drop a on a 6 string.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 8, 2018)

BusinessMan said:


> You think jackson would give him a 7 string model if he so requested?


I don't know if he'd release a 7 string model but he does have 7's that he just uses at home. Ironically his wife just posted a pic on Instagram this morning of a white Jackson 7 of his haha.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 8, 2018)

Vyn said:


> RRP on just a plain-jane black USA SL2H soloist here is $3500USD FFS!



It's actually even worse than that. Inflation over the past 10-15 years has added $300-$400. But, Fender has also raised prices beyond inflation. I bought 3 brand new Soloists, a Deep Candy Red SL1 in early 2004 (that I never actually got, fuck Kevin Easton) , a Black Cherry SL2H in late 2004, and a Black SL2H in mid 2008. Prices were in order of purchase; $1335, $1425, and $1800 USD. The Deep Candy Red and Black Cherry were in the 2nd price tier that had about a $50 increase due to the candy/metallic finishes. 

So, if these prices were the same today but with added inflation, they'd be about $1700, $1800, and $2150, give or take $30-ish bucks basically. 

USA Jacksons used to be RIDICULOUS deals brand new.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 8, 2018)

BusinessMan said:


> You think jackson would give him a 7 string model if he so requested?


He has been quoted in Guitar mags as saying "7 strings are stupid" Ironic since he owns one


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 8, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> He has been quoted in Guitar mags as saying "7 strings are stupid" Ironic since he owns one



He gave that interview when, for all intents and purposes, 7 strings were kinda stupid in the metal scene then, so I get the prejudice. It was pretty much all nu-metal smacking away on the lowest string or two. They were a trend, not a necessity.

Besides, he has gone back, over a decade later, and said it was a silly thing to say.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 8, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Besides, he has gone back, over a decade later, and said it was a silly thing to say.



Ah I didn't know this part, thanks! His logic always did seem odd to me when he tuned lower than a standard 7


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 8, 2018)

Ya I did see what he said about 7 strings being stupid. However, now years later, perhaps he will openly start to use them aside his own practice?


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 8, 2018)

I hate the body binding on Mick Thomson sigs. But I think I'm stil gonna buy one lol


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 9, 2018)

fuuuuck that satin laguna burst....


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 9, 2018)

Decipher said:


> I don't know if he'd release a 7 string model but he does have 7's that he just uses at home. Ironically his wife just posted a pic on Instagram this morning of a white Jackson 7 of his haha.



There's always hope right?


----------



## Zado (Jan 9, 2018)

Very boner inducing


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 9, 2018)

24 frets too!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 9, 2018)

What is that?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 9, 2018)

I assume it’s a DK2M Pro, but maybe that’s wrong.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 9, 2018)

cardinal said:


> I assume it’s a DK2M Pro, but maybe that’s wrong.



It's a Charvel

https://twitter.com/CharvelGuitars/status/950805381449682945


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 9, 2018)

xzacx said:


> It's a Charvel
> 
> https://twitter.com/CharvelGuitars/status/950805381449682945



So terrible heel then? 

I know they mentioned they were trying it some new stuff. Hopefully a modern heel on some models is one of those things.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 9, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> So terrible heel then?
> 
> I know they mentioned they were trying it some new stuff. Hopefully a modern heel on some models is one of those things.



Eh, based on the hashtags and offset dots, maybe there's a chance it's something actually new that will have a more modern heel.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 9, 2018)

affordable Govan kinda? I see great pre owned stuff right but afraid to pull the trigger before Namm !


----------



## cardinal (Jan 9, 2018)

Bleh from me. They have Jacksons for 24 frets. Why ruin Charvels?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 9, 2018)

Looks like a 24 fret Tele Style. We need more of em!


----------



## feraledge (Jan 9, 2018)

There’s pretty much no way that all the Pro Mods don’t have the contoured neck heel, etc this year.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Huh, I hadn’t noticed it wasn’t beveled like literally every other warrior out there. Is Dave’s not beveled?


Dave's guitar has ash wings and the Pro Series has Mahogany wings with an ash veneer top. In order to have it look decent and not like some beveled Kiesel abomination they had to make it a flat top. I personally like the looks of the Pro more then Dave's guitar as I do not care for being able to see the neck going through the body.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 11, 2018)

It makes sense. But i’m going to have to find a way to play one then to figure out if I gel with a flat top. Don’t like guitars cutting into my arm. Hopefully i’ll find it’s a non-issue.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 11, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Bleh from me. They have Jacksons for 24 frets. Why ruin Charvels?



Does 2 extra frets ruin them?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 11, 2018)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Does 2 extra frets ruin them?



For the Teles, I definitely think it does. They don’t seem to make the cutaway deeper, they just move the nut away from the body to make space for the extra frets, and that leaves the bridge too far forward, which makes the whole thing look wrong IMHO.

For example, to my eye, neither the Jackson Tele 7 thingy or the current Charvel Style 2-7 look right.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 11, 2018)

Ah, well, that makes sense. I think I still prefer to have the extra frets, but neck pickups do sound way better an inch or so farther from the bridge.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 11, 2018)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Ah, well, that makes sense. I think I still prefer to have the extra frets, but neck pickups do sound way better an inch or so farther from the bridge.



Yeah, despite my constant whining, I do get that some people’s style benefits from the extra frets. Personally I get by just fine with even 21 frets (though I do use all of those), but I get why some folks like to have them.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 12, 2018)

The Govan San Dimas body is actually smaller than standard to accommodate the extra frets proportionally. If FMIC foregos that and only adds two frets to other Charvel models, it will be a facepalm.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2018)

That or do like ESP does and just shoves the extra 2 frets on without any sort of tweak. Pretty much a 22 fret guitar with 2 inaccessable frets.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 12, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That or do like ESP does and just shoves the extra 2 frets on without any sort of tweak. Pretty much a 22 fret guitar with 2 inaccessable frets.



That’s never bother me, I can still reach them, but then again I don’t use them much. 

What helps make those extra frets usable IME isn’t more cutaways but scalloped frets. Then I can really feel that I’ve fretted it and can dig in for vibrato and bends.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 12, 2018)

marcwormjim said:


> The Govan San Dimas body is actually smaller than standard to accommodate the extra frets proportionally. If FMIC foregos that and only adds two frets to other Charvel models, it will be a facepalm.



They did a nice job getting the proportions right-looking on the Govan. Probably my favorite 24-fret shape. I was hoping the Angel sig would essentially be that with an extra string.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 12, 2018)

i just looked over the new product catalog and there is a ton of cool stuff at a ton of different price points!


----------



## cardinal (Jan 12, 2018)

timbucktu123 said:


> i just looked over the new product catalog and there is a ton of cool stuff at a ton of different price points!



Come on man! Is that all you can give us? ahhhhhh


----------



## feraledge (Jan 12, 2018)

timbucktu123 said:


> i just looked over the new product catalog and there is a ton of cool stuff at a ton of different price points!


----------



## Decapitated (Jan 12, 2018)

timbucktu123 said:


> i just looked over the new product catalog and there is a ton of cool stuff at a ton of different price points!



Great, thanks for the info.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2018)

timbucktu123 said:


> i just looked over the new product catalog and there is a ton of cool stuff at a ton of different price points!


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 12, 2018)

timbucktu123 said:


> i just looked over the new product catalog and there is a ton of cool stuff at a ton of different price points!



Is there a lot for the USA Line?


----------



## Zado (Jan 12, 2018)

timbucktu123 said:


> i just looked over the new product catalog and there is a ton of cool stuff at a ton of different price points!


^ is this even legal?


----------



## Isolationist (Jan 12, 2018)

timbucktu123 said:


> i just looked over the new product catalog and there is a ton of cool stuff at a ton of different price points!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmmm...

View media item 604


----------



## cardinal (Jan 12, 2018)

That’d be great. Hopefully it’d be an actually Kelly 7 and not some weird hacked up Pablo-style Kelly that he might go for.

But I think he’s described himself as a free agent? So he might just be playing a new toy.


----------



## arasys (Jan 12, 2018)

Phil Collen and Olavi Mikkonen already have Jackson Explorers, I really hope they come up with a new model but that may cannibalize Kelly sales so I am not very hopeful..


----------



## xzacx (Jan 12, 2018)

cardinal said:


> But I think he’s described himself as a free agent? So he might just be playing a new toy.



I read on a Jackson FB group that this is legit, and it was later backed up by big Jackson dealer, so I tend to believe it. Sounds like he's playing a couple different Kellys on tour right now.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 13, 2018)

I hope he tries out some Warriors. Give that shape some more love


----------



## sezna (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh I love that way more than his Schecter sig. I imagine he is just playing his personal favorite guitars for a bit while he is unaffiliated though. He’s gotta play something.


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 13, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> View media item 604



Looks familiar... http://www.cmcguitars.com/jackson-usa-custom-shop-ke2-kelly-flat-top-trans-black-namm-guitar/


----------



## Zado (Jan 13, 2018)

I'd have preferred an Esp tho


----------



## Glades (Jan 13, 2018)

JACKSON KELLY 7!!!!

The hype is real.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 13, 2018)

A usa built kelly 7 would be an immediate buy


----------



## Mad-Max (Jan 13, 2018)

Well, surprising that he's left Schecter for real now, but it makes sense he would go to Jackson. His old Shredder pal Chris Broderick has been with Jackson since 2011, Marty is back with them now, he's also friends with Dave Davidson, the list goes on. 

Good for him. Jackson has always been a good company, wish their import models were a little bit more up to snuff but the USA stuff is still king.


----------



## Aso (Jan 13, 2018)

arasys said:


> Phil Collen and Olavi Mikkonen already have Jackson Explorers, I really hope they come up with a new model but that may cannibalize Kelly sales so I am not very hopeful..


Phil Demmel got an Explorer from Jackson for Christmas. Hopefully this is a sign that this shape will be orderable at least through the custom shop.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 13, 2018)

Gibson would go after them in a heartbeat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Gibson would go after them in a heartbeat.



It's less of an Explorer and more of an "Explorer".


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 13, 2018)

I think it was one of those X-stroyers that jackson has been doing custom shops of. It was what Olavi Mikkonen was using when I went and saw amon amarth and goatwhore live last year. Im not sold on the shape.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's less of an Explorer and more of an "Explorer".



More of a Destroyer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> More of a Destroyer.



Like I said

"""Explorer"""


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 13, 2018)

I like it. Jackson pointy headstock I imagine? That’s honestly a great interpretation. I like it as much as Schecters body. And they have a great one IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> I like it. Jackson pointy headstock I imagine? That’s honestly a great interpretation. I like it as much as Schecters body. And they have a great one IMO.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 13, 2018)

Not really jackson to me
Too much of a destroyer or the shecter version of the explorer...


----------



## feraledge (Jan 13, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Headstock is on in the wrong direction


----------



## Zado (Jan 13, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


PPpppppphuck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 13, 2018)

reverse headstocks ftw


----------



## Mad-Max (Jan 13, 2018)

manu80 said:


> Not really jackson to me
> Too much of a destroyer or the shecter version of the explorer...


Too bad Jackson made this body style before Ibanez and especially Schecter did.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 13, 2018)

Wait, Jeff Loomis play's a Kelly now ? Please Jackson please finally make a Pro and USA Kelly ffs. It even worries me that Marty is with them again and they haven't made a proper Kelly yet.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 13, 2018)

DIM3S0UL said:


> Wait, Jeff Loomis play's a Kelly now ? Please Jackson please finally make a Pro and USA Kelly ffs. It even worries me that Marty is with them again and they haven't made a proper Kelly yet.



They’ve never stopped making USA Kellys other than KE1s, but even those you can basically get done - that’s more or less what that infamous 23 fretter was. I don’t think we’ll be seeing any change with the Gibson shapes not being available though, which makes me really wish I would have kept my roundhorn.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 13, 2018)

xzacx said:


> I don’t think we’ll be seeing any change with the Gibson shapes not being available though


And the world is the less for it. I would love a jackson firebird.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2018)

DIM3S0UL said:


> Wait, Jeff Loomis play's a Kelly now ? Please Jackson please finally make a Pro and USA Kelly ffs. It even worries me that Marty is with them again and they haven't made a proper Kelly yet.



Apparently it's a guitar he's been having. He said on his instagram he left Schecter so he has more freedom playing his own personal guitars.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 14, 2018)

But isn't that a pretty "harsh" move ? Even if he want's to play other guitars, he could made the deal somewhat easier with Schecter instead of going away. On their site i can't see a single Loomis model anymore. I liked his models tough, even the Cygnus. 
But let's wait and see, i would not be surprised if he get's a Jackson sig later this year.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 14, 2018)

Mad-Max said:


> Too bad Jackson made this body style before Ibanez and especially Schecter did.



oh I didn't know that, thx!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2018)

Mad-Max said:


> Too bad Jackson made this body style before Ibanez and especially Schecter did.



Have a citation on that one? The post-lawsuit Destroyer was designed in 1978 and came to the US market in 1980. 

Jackson wasn't even founded until 1980 when Grover bought out Wayne. I know Charvel made a "Dinky Explorer" thing in the late 70's. 

I'm honestly not up on pre-90's Jackson stuff.


----------



## Mad-Max (Jan 14, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Have a citation on that one? The post-lawsuit Destroyer was designed in 1978 and came to the US market in 1980.
> 
> Jackson wasn't even founded until 1980 when Grover bought out Wayne. I know Charvel made a "Dinky Explorer" thing in the late 70's.
> 
> I'm honestly not up on pre-90's Jackson stuff.


I honestly could be wrong about this as well, but I could've sworn they made a "Destroyer" type body in the early 80's around the same time as Ibanez did. So that's why I was saying it could've either predated it or came out around the same time.

Maybe I shouldn't have been as sure as I was in the original post.

Regardless I don't think there was any blatant copying.

The Schecter Explorer body however, is DEFINITELY waaaaaaay newer than the other two, and that's really the point I was driving home the most.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 15, 2018)

Talking of Friedman, Jacksons and explorers....
https://reverb.com/uk/item/4868576-...ty-friedman-megadeth-era-transblack-quilt-top


----------



## feraledge (Jan 15, 2018)

Andromalia said:


> Talking of Friedman, Jacksons and explorers....
> https://reverb.com/uk/item/4868576-...ty-friedman-megadeth-era-transblack-quilt-top


Wonder if they'll take a check.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 15, 2018)

To tell the truth, if I had the money I'd buy it in a heartbeat. (Ok, I have the money, but potatoes for 5 years isn't an option)


----------



## Vyn (Jan 15, 2018)

Andromalia said:


> Talking of Friedman, Jacksons and explorers....
> https://reverb.com/uk/item/4868576-...ty-friedman-megadeth-era-transblack-quilt-top



Little bit skeptical because of the buyer location but if it's legit that's a bargain for an awesome piece of metal history and a wicked to guitar to boot.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 15, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Little bit skeptical because of the buyer location but if it's legit that's a bargain for an awesome piece of metal history and a wicked to guitar to boot.



I’m pretty sure it’s legit. If it’s the person I’m thinking of, they’ve actually has a handful of Marty’s old Jacksons.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 16, 2018)

^^^ well its gone now, which one of you sonsofbitches got it?
or maybe he read the "bargain" comment and decided to adjust the price accordingly.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 16, 2018)

It's been sold for a while now, just stumbled upon it ans shared because I didn't know that guitar was in the wild.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2018)

Jeff played an RR1 on the DNB tour with Nevermore, and loved my CS 7 string. He's no stranger to Jackson.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2018)

eaeolian said:


> Jeff played an RR1 on the DNB tour with Nevermore, and loved my CS 7 string. He's no stranger to Jackson.



Dude loved to play guitars back in the day. I imagine he missed having the freedom like he did in the old days.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 16, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude loved to play guitars back in the day. I imagine he missed having the freedom like he did in the old days.



I'd imagine that endorsement deals are a lot stricter now than they were back then as well given that companies need every sale they can get now more than ever.


----------



## Mad-Max (Jan 17, 2018)

Vyn said:


> I'd imagine that endorsement deals are a lot stricter now than they were back then as well given that companies need every sale they can get now more than ever.


He could've honestly needed a change up. He's been with Schecter close to 15 years now. Sometimes it's good to shake things up and trying some different stuff. Sure he played Jackson back in the day, but Jackson is different now than they used to be, so he's probably checking things out. 

This is all purely speculation though. 

I don't think he would be making a bad decision getting an endorsement from them. Their USA & Custom Shop models are still second to none, and since Jackson is under the umbrella of Fender, he would have access to all the companies that Fender owns, including Fender themselves. Whereas Schecter is just Schecter, and they don't own multiple brands. So that's something to think about as well.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 17, 2018)

Someone on the JCF forum grabbed this screenshot.


----------



## Mad-Max (Jan 17, 2018)

StrmRidr said:


> Someone on the JCF forum grabbed this screenshot.



I'm really digging that Desert Sand Poplar Burl Soloist. Reminds me of my Ibby Prestige.


----------



## Zado (Jan 17, 2018)

That pink one might get me closer to Jackson for the very first time in many years.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 17, 2018)

They're ll on gear4music site for 2 weeks now


----------



## feraledge (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## cardinal (Jan 17, 2018)

That screenshot makes me sad. But the Warrior 7 makes me happy again. Hope there’s some good news from the USA production too.


----------



## Zado (Jan 17, 2018)

Too many things I don't like about that


----------



## Vyn (Jan 17, 2018)

feraledge said:


>



I kinda like it. Still less offensive that pretty much all of the Ibanez Iron Label line.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 17, 2018)

Vyn said:


> I kinda like it. Still less offensive that pretty much all of the Ibanez Iron Label line.


Agreed, but it’s disappointing to see Jackson go that direction. Higher standard.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 17, 2018)

feraledge said:


> Agreed, but it’s disappointing to see Jackson go that direction. Higher standard.



They've been in the questionable-flame-top-finishes category for a while now:


----------



## feraledge (Jan 17, 2018)

Vyn said:


> They've been in the questionable-flame-top-finishes category for a while now:


I dig that one. Thoroughly.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 17, 2018)

feraledge said:


> I dig that one. Thoroughly.



It's the reverse headstock, it redeems everything haha


----------



## Xaios (Jan 17, 2018)

As much as I like the SLS headstock, it looks completely weird on a singlecut.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 17, 2018)

I strangely like the Monarch, even the headstock. If they made a USA 7-string that wasn’t a bazillion dollars with a three year wait I’d be interested.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 17, 2018)

manu80 said:


> They're ll on gear4music site for 2 weeks now



Where are you finding the new models on their site? A week or so ago they where all up on their site and now I can't find them. Did they pull them down?


----------



## xzacx (Jan 17, 2018)

Xaios said:


> As much as I like the SLS headstock, it looks completely weird on a singlecut.



That’s actually the only time I don’t hate the AT headstock - makes sense to have a 3x3 on a single cut. I’m still bummed after all this time about the KV2Ts having it.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 17, 2018)

feraledge said:


>



You guys are on drugs. That is HOT! Have you no memories of the '80s?  But seriously, I totally dig that. The pink one - not so much. That pickguard looks too odd.

And I am super into the D.D. Warrior 7. But NFW I'm spending that much money. Hopefully they do a lower end line version.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 18, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> The pink one - not so much. That pickguard looks too odd.



I love the Jeff Beck Soloist, but I feel like most people who would want one would have also wanted a top-mount Floyd. They'd probably also want a USA version too though. I know I fall into that category, although if it's cheap enough I might get just to have.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 18, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> You guys are on drugs. That is HOT! Have you no memories of the '80s?  But seriously, I totally dig that. The pink one - not so much. That pickguard looks too odd.


Let the record show that I was 100% on board with this: 




And would have been 100% on board with the "Northern Lights" finish *IF* it was done "period correct." By which I mean this airbrushed:


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 18, 2018)

From Charvel's Facebook page


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 18, 2018)

From Jackson's Facebook page.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 18, 2018)

feraledge said:


> Let the record show that I was 100% on board with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This gives me so many ideas. I wonder if someone has done a multi-foil black crackle finish before..
EDIT: kramer beat me to it


----------



## cardinal (Jan 18, 2018)

The Charvel in that teaser pic is exceedingly unattractive to me.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 18, 2018)

Desolate1 said:


> From Jackson's Facebook page.


The new Mustaine sig?


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 18, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> The new Mustaine sig?



Oli Herbert sig


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 19, 2018)

Rich5150 said:


> Oli Herbert sig



After doing some searching I believe you are correct. It must be a Custom Shop or at the very least a USA model with that thick of quilted maple top.


----------



## TedEH (Jan 19, 2018)

That ding on the red V bothers me more than it should.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 19, 2018)

Desolate1 said:


> After doing some searching I believe you are correct. It must be a Custom Shop or at the very least a USA model with that thick of quilted maple top.



Yeah, a dealer briefly posted and took it down. I think it's one of those limited runs like the Mick Thompson was last year. It has the terrible looking AT headstock.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 19, 2018)

His 25 fret warrior is SO much cooler.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 19, 2018)

feraledge said:


> Let the record show that I was 100% on board with this:



I don't play enough thrash to justify having something so badass looking, but god I want one 



xzacx said:


> It has the terrible looking AT headstock.



You shut your whore mouth. The AT headstock looks fantastic on Vs. And Soloists. Anything other than that ugly singlecut.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 19, 2018)

wannabguitarist said:


> You shut your whore mouth. The AT headstock looks fantastic on Vs. And Soloists. Anything other than that ugly singlecut.



You're gonna love this Rhoads then. This is pretty much it.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 19, 2018)

xzacx said:


> You're gonna love this Rhoads then. This is pretty much it.



He put the headstock on his own sig on backwards.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 19, 2018)

What are those inlays? A literal shark fin coming out of the water like Jaws? I guess that is kinda a funny double entendre on a Jackson.


----------



## Lada The Great (Jan 19, 2018)

cardinal said:


> What are those inlays? A literal shark fin coming out of the water like Jaws? I guess that is kinda a funny double entendre on a Jackson.


Those are some sort of viking runes I believe


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 19, 2018)

I do love that. Would never buy a V since I only play in my bedroom, but I think it looks fantastic.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Jan 19, 2018)

Wish we could get his warrior as a sig


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 20, 2018)

I’m not sure if anyone posted about it, but I just saw Dave D. hint that there will be a Pro series DD Warrior 7! That I could rationalize!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jan 20, 2018)

^ It's on page 4, looks very nice


----------



## Vyn (Jan 20, 2018)

wannabguitarist said:


> I do love that. Would never buy a V since I only play in my bedroom, but I think it looks fantastic.



Classical footrest (either home-made or purchased) solves that. Everyone needs a V in their life


----------



## Necros (Jan 21, 2018)

I really hope they upgrade the WRXMG model with ebony fretboard so its available for export from US, it having a rosewood board is what kept me from ordering one last year. Pity they dont pay the proper attention to the Warrior line, they really need a guitar in the $1-2K range, i feel like theres quite a huge jump from 800$ WRXMG to the 4000$ X series. Just upgrading the board to ebony and putting an OFR instead of FR Special would be a huge boost.


----------



## Aso (Jan 21, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Everyone needs a V in their life


Is it possible to have too many V's?


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 21, 2018)

Sometimes guys out a V on their V, just to make sure they have enough.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 21, 2018)

Lada The Great said:


> Those are some sort of viking runes I believe


yep, the rune for thor/protection/


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 21, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Sometimes guys out a V on their V, just to make sure they have enough.


Hahaha that's a great idea. A V with little Vs on the tip of each V.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Sometimes guys out a V on their V, just to make sure they have enough.



Vinnie Vincent put a V on his V.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2018)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> ^ It's on page 4, looks very nice


I'm all over the place with my tastes. I find that Warrior super attractive, yet I also want a JEM777 reissue in shocking pink. I definitely don't have a "type."


----------



## cardinal (Jan 22, 2018)

Charvel has a vid up of the 24-fret Pro Mods. No single cut. Pretty much a Jackson DK2M but with a Strat head, Charvel logo, and other finishes. 

I don’t get the point (just you know, make them as DK2Ms?).


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 22, 2018)

another year without a skatecaster is another year wasted. guess I'm getting a balaguer.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 22, 2018)

The Charvel website is updated. Other than the Satchel DK and the DK24, they have updated the colors for most models. I kind of dig this satin silver so-cal.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 22, 2018)

Wow, only the DK24s got the carved neck joint. I see the DK24 inspired Angel which in turn inspired Charvel:


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 23, 2018)

Son of a motherless goat. Just bought my So-Cal in October and am in the process of (heavily) modding it. Shoulda waited, but c’est la vie.


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2018)

StrmRidr said:


> The Charvel website is updated. Other than the Satchel DK and the DK24, they have updated the colors for most models. I kind of dig this satin silver so-cal.


Not too much stuff for me, but this is definitely great looking.

Also, Fishman got Satchel as well in their roster.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 23, 2018)

Loving the trussrod adjuster location, good to see it making it's way onto more guitars.


----------



## Curt (Jan 23, 2018)

Nothing that's really catching my eye. I was kind of hoping for some more pro mod 7 strings or something.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow that’s surprising and sad. No new Charvel 7.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Wow that’s surprising and sad. No new Charvel 7.



Yeah, they've been plugging Angel pretty hard and vice versa. 

Perhaps they'll announce something at the show. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 23, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, they've been plugging Angel pretty hard and vice versa.
> 
> Perhaps they'll announce something at the show. Wouldn't be the first time.



Pretty sure every manufacturer has at least one surprise kept hidden until NAMM. Wasn't Angel quoted somewhere on how the production model of his sig was coming but not quite ready yet?


----------



## sezna (Jan 23, 2018)

Those so-cals look hot but I need a 7...sigh


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 23, 2018)

The Jeff Beck-style Soloist is a cool idea. If they're any good at all, I might buy one.


----------



## Mad-Max (Jan 23, 2018)

If they had a version of those new DK24's with an HSS configuration and just a hipshot style bridge, they would have me. That's exactly what I want in my next guitar *sigh*


----------



## dirtool (Jan 23, 2018)

this finish......


----------



## Mad-Max (Jan 23, 2018)

dirtool said:


> this finish......


Just need to make it an HSS...


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 23, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, they've been plugging Angel pretty hard and vice versa.



Worst 2017 pun so far. XD

The Socals are nice, I like the natural one with that streaked ebony board. The Satchel pricing is unreasonable though if its not USA made.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2018)

Damn no more green or orange on the Charvels... on the bright side it appears pink is still available


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 23, 2018)

I believe all the new Jackson's are shown here! https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/guitars


----------



## zarg (Jan 23, 2018)

I wish they'd release a Josh Smith sig... that'd be such a sick one


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 23, 2018)

New flamed top Pro series HT6. I like it.


----------



## zarg (Jan 23, 2018)

StrmRidr said:


> New flamed top Pro series HT6. I like it.



true, definitely better than the trans blue and black on the HT7. Still hoping for some satin colors on the import HT7, I'd be all over it.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 23, 2018)

StrmRidr said:


> I believe all the new Jackson's are shown here! https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/guitars



Nothing too exciting for me personally. I like that the Mick Thompson is a USA production model now, and I far prefer the black finish. I'm not sure I could get over the mental barrier of buying a "Skipknot" guitar though...although I did get Misha's signature model, and I'd say I like like Periphery even less. For the money though, I'd probably rather just get my own Custom Shop made as a H-S config and block the Floyd on my own like usual.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 23, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Nothing too exciting for me personally. I like that the Mick Thompson is a USA production model now, and I far prefer the black finish. I'm not sure I could get over the mental barrier of buying a "Skipknot" guitar though...although I did get Misha's signature model, and I'd say I like like Periphery even less. For the money though, I'd probably rather just get my own Custom Shop made as a H-S config and block the Floyd on my own like usual.



I am honestly not really impressed either. Other than the flamed top Pro HT6 I posted, nothing really grabs my eye.


----------



## DjentleVibes (Jan 23, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Nothing too exciting for me personally. I like that the Mick Thompson is a USA production model now, and I far prefer the black finish. I'm not sure I could get over the mental barrier of buying a "Skipknot" guitar though...although I did get Misha's signature model, and I'd say I like like Periphery even less. For the money though, I'd probably rather just get my own Custom Shop made as a H-S config and block the Floyd on my own like usual.



I'd really like to try out the Pro series version at least. The black with white binding is far better than that maroon color from last year.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 23, 2018)

The Misha and Mick Thomson Models all look great, as does the Oli Herbert model but that thing is extremely expensive. 

Outside of that most everything is ok, but not too excited.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 23, 2018)

The Mick's look pretty sweet. No inlays!! The new bridge is interesting to me though..... It's not a "low-profile" which I expected given his Ibanez models with the Edge-FX and his Master Built Jackson with the fixed FR Pro. I really would love a white Pro model me thinks......


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2018)

Tough crowd. 7-string Warrior Pro and lots of folks aren’t impressed.

I wish there had been more, of course (USA 7-string SL or RR!!!), but the WR7 Pro is pretty wild.

And I like the gloss black Juggernaut HT7 Pro. Looks better than the veneer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2018)

So the bridge ended up being Jackson's own custom deal?


----------



## Arkon (Jan 23, 2018)

Meh.
The only models I like cost too much...


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 23, 2018)

That Warrior 7 Pro is awesome. And also why not reversed head on this one? Would be an awesome 90s Dinky Reverse Pro tribute.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 23, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Tough crowd. 7-string Warrior Pro and lots of folks aren’t impressed.
> 
> I wish there had been more, of course (USA 7-string SL or RR!!!), but the WR7 Pro is pretty wild.
> 
> And I like the gloss black Juggernaut HT7 Pro. Looks better than the veneer.



The WR7 is indeed nice, however a 6 string would appeal to a broader audience.

I have to say the Pro Mick Thomson model in black is pretty nice. I love guitars with the all black stealth look and the reverse headstock makes it that much better.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 23, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Tough crowd. 7-string Warrior Pro and lots of folks aren’t impressed.
> 
> I wish there had been more, of course (USA 7-string SL or RR!!!), but the WR7 Pro is pretty wild.



My letdown comes from it being just another year no new USA stuff other than signatures. And even those are just variations or full production models of past stuff. It's like Custom Select is the only option anymore. And that's cool and all, but it would be nice if they also had some USA stuff you didn't have to wait between 6-24 months for. That said, there's plenty of used Custom Shops out there to be had for not much more than a Pro Series.


----------



## Athor (Jan 23, 2018)

No one seems to be doing anything really new anymore. Same old stuff with floyds, emgs and duncans in a new finish..


----------



## Vyn (Jan 23, 2018)

Seeing the specs on the DD Pro Series Warrior vs the RRP, that's got to be one of the most balanced price points I've seen in a while. Jackson has hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 23, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Tough crowd. 7-string Warrior Pro and lots of folks aren’t impressed.



I guess its just that the ones that are not pleased are those who replied the fastest. Personally I'm getting that DD WR7 as soon as it hits the canadian market, being a huge Revocation fan, without a seven stringers for 5 years and being on a star-shaped guitar roll lately, this one hits me right in the feeling


----------



## Anquished (Jan 24, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Tough crowd. 7-string Warrior Pro and lots of folks aren’t impressed.
> 
> I wish there had been more, of course (USA 7-string SL or RR!!!), but the WR7 Pro is pretty wild.
> 
> And I like the gloss black Juggernaut HT7 Pro. Looks better than the veneer.



The WR7 Pro is pretty cool, I'll definitely be trying one if I see it in the shop.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 24, 2018)

Can we just take a minute to discuss how UTTERLY 80s-tastic and outright wonderful this thing is!?


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2018)

Loomer said:


> Can we just take a minute to discuss how UTTERLY 80s-tastic and outright wonderful this thing is!?


If there's a single thing I like in 2018 Jackson's lineup, it's this one


----------



## Curt (Jan 24, 2018)

ooh, that new scarlet burst misha import. Me likey


----------



## Edika (Jan 24, 2018)

They do continue with the 7 string Soloists and Dinky's. Nothing new there but there's still the models there and haven't discontinued. I was hoping the 6 string Warrior that was posted previously would have been a pro model. The photos on their site make it look really cheap but the photos posted here made it loom really classy.

The pro Warrior 7 is still really attractive as well some of the V's and Rhoads but if I'm buying new in full price I'd like to play first before I buy. I'm guessing the Warrior pro is coming without a case. That's a bit difficult to swallow for something that seems to cost £1369 in the UK. Maybe I'm over expecting stuff for the price but stuff usually over €1000, £1000 always came with some type of case, even if it was a soft type case.


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2018)

F-word.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2018)

Pickup routes look odd, especially for a 6-string? Wonder if they’re P90s?

I have nothing pleasant to say about the relic job.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 24, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Pickup routes look odd, especially for a 6-string? Wonder if they’re P90s?
> 
> I have nothing pleasant to say about the relic job.



I'd guess EMGs. But yeah, I'm not into the relic job either, or the fact it's an Explorer. I would rather see them put effort into a cool Kelly than something that could never be produced other than for NAMM. I know there are people that like them, but I have no interest in Jackson's Gibson-shaped NAMM stuff they do every year.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 24, 2018)

god I can't stand relic guitars. It's one thing if the guitar earned the scars from being played a lot/abused by its previous owner, but to intentionally take a nice new guitar and beat it up is stupid imo.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 24, 2018)

Man I wanna try one of these and so glad I passed on the original version.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 24, 2018)

I definitely love how it's a huge pain in the ass to change the intonation on a Floyd Rose, super glad they brought that functionality to a fixed bridge model


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2018)

jephjacques said:


> I definitely love how it's a huge pain in the ass to change the intonation on a Floyd Rose, super glad they brought that functionality to a fixed bridge model



Grab a trem key and it's easy and fast.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 24, 2018)

how dare you approach me with a reasonable solution to my complaint

this is violence


----------



## Lada The Great (Jan 24, 2018)

https://www.gear4music.com/amp/G4M/Jackson-PRO-Mick-Thomson-SL2-Soloist-Snow-White/28GQ
There seems to be also Pro-series version of Thomson sig


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 24, 2018)

wat.


----------



## DeepSixed (Jan 24, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> wat.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 24, 2018)

The Jeff Beck Soloist is definitely the most exciting new thing in the lineup but not as an X series. Like I said before though, I don’t think the average person who’d want one of these wants an overseas version with a recessed Floyd. Makes me wish I would have bought one of the Custom Shops that CMC did a little while back.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 24, 2018)

If anyone follows Charvel on Instagram they just posted on their story, they have FAN frets at their booth!


----------



## Vyn (Jan 24, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> wat.



That isn't my jam normally but holy shit that is delicious!


----------



## oracles (Jan 24, 2018)

Is it too early to start hoping for a Brandon Ellis sig model now that he's announced his endorsement?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 24, 2018)

oracles said:


> Is it too early to start hoping for a Brandon Ellis sig model now that he's announced his endorsement?


No, already asked within minutes on IG. 
For those who haven't seen: snakeskin Kelly.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2018)

From The Music Zoo's instagram in case you wanted to see that explorer all together


----------



## feraledge (Jan 24, 2018)

These Charvel customs are tasty AF.









And those aren't Charvel fanned frets, they're Jackson customs:













Hot DAMN:


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 24, 2018)

Whoever is doing those relic guitars needs to be shot. I can't help but think we've jumped the shark when a high end guitar company starts to charge MORE for a guitar fake beat-to-hell. It's one thing to make an iconic guitar like the Frankestrat. It's another thing to randomly relic an expensive guitar. I made fun of Nordstrom's $425 fake mud jeans, and I sure as hell am going to make fun of those atrocities. 
(And yes, I have been reading a lot of @marcwormjim's salty posts, thank you for noticing!)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 24, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Whoever is doing those relic guitars needs to be shot. I can't help but think we've jumped the shark when a high end guitar company starts to charge MORE for a guitar fake beat-to-hell. It's one thing to make an iconic guitar like the Frankestrat. It's another thing to randomly relic an expensive guitar. I made fun of Nordstrom's $425 fake mud jeans, and I sure as hell am going to make fun of those atrocities.
> (And yes, I have been reading a lot of @marcwormjim's salty posts, thank you for noticing!)


exactly. If I want a relic guitar I'll take a hammer and my belt sander to the guitar. FREE DINGS AND SCRAPED OFF PAINT


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## zarg (Jan 25, 2018)

first videos are coming through


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 25, 2018)

Zado said:


>



I'm usually the one saying that jackson should get the fun modern stuff and fender should stick to the vintage stuff....but i really don't like the angled headstock.

if this thing had a regular fender type headstock i'd totally buy it.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2018)

Charvel Masterbuilds from the show:
https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/news/namm-2018-charvel-custom-shop-event-showpieces

And Jacksons:
https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/news/namm-2018-jackson-custom-shop-event-showpieces

The only 7-string looks to be that Jackson multiscale with a strangely offset body


----------



## Vyn (Jan 25, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Charvel Masterbuilds from the show:
> https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/news/namm-2018-charvel-custom-shop-event-showpieces
> 
> And Jacksons:
> ...



That red double-Rhoads is speaking to me.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Charvel Masterbuilds from the show:
> https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/news/namm-2018-charvel-custom-shop-event-showpieces
> 
> And Jacksons:
> ...


Apparently I really cant stand Jackson models anymore. The HS soloists look just wrong, same for the F-Bird models, the Round Horns look like flying Vs that followed some really unhealty fitness program, and the monarks have some cheap LP vibe I dont dig at all.

On the other hand, Charvies arealways top.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2018)

Zado said:


> Apparently I really cant stand Jackson models anymore. The HS soloists look just wrong, same for the F-Bird models, the Round Horns look like flying Vs that followed some really unhealty fitness program, and the monarks have some cheap LP vibe I dont dig at all.
> 
> On the other hand, Charvies arealways top.



All of those are a bit off. The HS Soloist has a lot of frets which threw the proportions off. Jackson used to make cool Gibson copies but of course now that everyone’s actually worried about getting sued for it, they can’t be exact copies, and Jackson did not execute these well IMHO. The Xplorer is ok. The rest look wrong. 

And these guys need to walk down to the Fender paint shop and learn how to relic a bit better. I have not ever intentionally sought to buy a relic but I wouldn’t not buy one I liked. But those relic jobs are just a bit bizarre.


----------



## Womb raider (Jan 25, 2018)

Those masterbuilds from Jackson are really underwhelming. The quilts are pretty mediocre and the relics do not look good. Which is strange since Misha got such a nice reliced strat from them, I was expecting to see more stuff like that.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2018)

Womb raider said:


> Those masterbuilds from Jackson are really underwhelming. The quilts are pretty mediocre and the relics do not look good. Which is strange since Misha got such a nice reliced strat from them, I was expecting to see more stuff like that.



They may have had more time to do the job on Misha’s guitar. NAMM happens when it’s gotta happen, and maybe it caused them to rush through the relics to get them ready. Or they just aren’t very consistent.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2018)

cardinal said:


> All of those are a bit off. The HS Soloist has a lot of frets which threw the proportions off. Jackson used to make cool Gibson copies but of course now that everyone’s actually worried about getting sued for it, they can’t be exact copies, and Jackson did not execute these well IMHO. The Xplorer is ok. The rest look wrong.
> 
> And these guys need to walk down to the Fender paint shop and learn how to relic a bit better. I have not ever intentionally sought to buy a relic but I wouldn’t not buy one I liked. But those relic jobs are just a bit bizarre.


I understand the fear of gettin sued, but look at the new Suhr single cut, it really looks otherworldly and still has the LP vibe to it, look wise at least...The Monark looks just off.

And yeah, that's the relic an amateur would do  


Womb raider said:


> The quilts are pretty mediocre and the relics do not look good.


They look more like regular production models really,far from being Masterbuild


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2018)

I obviously could be entirely wrong, but I certainly would not be surprised if Suhr gets a nasty letter from Gibson. Jackson amostly surely won’t.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2018)

cardinal said:


> I obviously could be entirely wrong, but I certainly would not be surprised if Suhr gets a nasty letter from Gibson. Jackson amostly surely won’t.


I hope they won't, I've started saving for one


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 25, 2018)

I really dig the Mick Thomson Pro model. I've been thinking about selling my Alexi because I can't get along with the floyd and this checks a lot of boxes for me. I do wish they were selling it in the metallic dark red color.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 25, 2018)

Zado said:


>


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

cardinal said:


> I obviously could be entirely wrong, but I certainly would not be surprised if Suhr gets a nasty letter from Gibson. Jackson amostly surely won’t.



It's different for one-offs and short runs vs. full scale production. 

That's what helps some of the boutique LP builders skirt by unscathed...usually.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 25, 2018)

Really feeling that Mick Thomson pro series!


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2018)

Love this Fender:





It really really really needs to be displayed next to a Jackson Soloist with the Bikini Beach graphic to juxtapose the markets of Fender v. Jackson.


----------



## DeepSixed (Jan 25, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Whoever is doing those relic guitars needs to be shot.



I'll admit, it's not a great relic job, but please don't kill Mike Shannon...


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2018)

DeepSixed said:


> I'll admit, it's not a great relic job, but please don't kill Mike Shannon...


Not even sure he himself did the relic job


----------



## zarg (Jan 25, 2018)

Zado said:


> Not even sure he himself did the relic job



misha has a reliced jackson strat and he said jackson built it but then they reliced it at fender (since they do a lot of relicing and have the know-how)


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2018)

zarg said:


> misha has a reliced jackson strat and he said jackson built it but then they reliced it at fender (since they do a lot of relicing and have the know-how)


This shoud have been done the same way. I mean, it's not something debatable, that relic IS badly done.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2018)

zarg said:


> misha has a reliced jackson strat and he said jackson built it but then they reliced it at fender (since they do a lot of relicing and have the know-how)



I don't know about everyone else, but in general these (or any) relics don't look anything like the way my guitars get beat up. Somehow I don't manage to go completely through the paint in random places, and yet never knock it into something, causing a dent.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but in general these (or any) relics don't look anything like the way my guitars get beat up. Somehow I don't manage to go completely through the paint in random places, and yet never knock it into something, causing a dent.


Depends on the brand, some are really good at makin guitars look aged and not abused.


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 25, 2018)

What about the '62 strat that you played in smokey bars for 30 years?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2018)

The Fender guys do a reasonable job, but some of them reproduced exact copies of true road warriors (copies of the guitars of EVH, SRV, Yngwie, etc), so they know exactly how these things actually would wear. 

I can’t fathom how you’d get wear like on some of these Jacksons unless it’s reproducing what would happen if one of my toddlers got of hold of it while within reach of an orbital sander and a scraper.

But who knows, with the price of these things, maybe that’s the type of honest wear they’re going for. Playing wear is for smucks. This is the authentic stuff that happens to basement warriors like me.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2018)

Honestly, the BEST relic would be a really pristine guitar with one really bad ding in it with the paint falling off in the area, the subsequent sinking, depressing feeling of self loathing, and then some attempts at patchwork with acrylic paint from Michael's, and a little bit of nail polish and cyanoacrylate. That's a true relic.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 25, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Honestly, the BEST relic would be a really pristine guitar with one really bad ding in it with the paint falling off in the area, the subsequent sinking, depressing feeling of self loathing, and then some attempts at patchwork with acrylic paint from Michael's, and a little bit of nail polish and cyanoacrylate. That's a true relic.



This is so real I can't tell if my tears are from laughing or crying at the thought of "That's EXACTLY what happened to my SLAT3-7 all those years ago."


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Honestly, the BEST relic would be a really pristine guitar with one really bad ding in it with the paint falling off in the area, the subsequent sinking, depressing feeling of self loathing, and then some attempts at patchwork with acrylic paint from Michael's, and a little bit of nail polish and cyanoacrylate. That's a true relic.



That was me tonight swapping pickguards but catching a pickup screw on the finish


----------



## sezna (Jan 25, 2018)

so..who is grabbing a dk24? i know i am


----------



## xzacx (Jan 25, 2018)

Is it too early to start talking about next year's lineup? I was really hoping that Pat O'Brien Double Rhoads would become a USA production model.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Honestly, the BEST relic would be a really pristine guitar with one really bad ding in it with the paint falling off in the area, the subsequent sinking, depressing feeling of self loathing, and then some attempts at patchwork with acrylic paint from Michael's, and a little bit of nail polish and cyanoacrylate. That's a true relic.


just like all my beater guitars ;_;


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 26, 2018)

Those Charvels and that sparkle Jackson. Whew. Nice.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 26, 2018)

Everyone is freaking about the relic jobs, but am I the only going nuts about how Jackson’s CS arch top soloists look like the bridge is where the bridge PUP should be? They look so awkward to me. SLATs look perfectly fine, but these never do.


----------



## Edika (Jan 26, 2018)

That Explorer type Jackson looks yummy. I wonder if it's maple neck alder body or if they went mahogany for that one.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 26, 2018)

feraledge said:


> Everyone is freaking about the relic jobs, but am I the only going nuts about how Jackson’s CS arch top soloists look like the bridge is where the bridge PUP should be? They look so awkward to me. SLATs look perfectly fine, but these never do.



It’s because they have 27 frets. So they moved the neck up for room for the frets and moved the bridge up accordingly. 

Looks terrible. It’s a more extreme depiction of why I don’t like most 24 fret guitars. I don’t like sharp horns with deep cutaways and I don’t like looking at (or playing with) the bridge shift up from its normal spot.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2018)

cardinal said:


> I don’t like sharp horns with deep cutaways and I don’t like looking at (or playing with) the bridge shift up from its normal spot.


This sums up my last 2 years.


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2018)

Anyone know what this teaser pic belongs to?


----------



## Aso (Jan 26, 2018)

narad said:


> Anyone know what this teaser pic belongs to?



The new limited Oli Herbert Rhoads

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/features/oli-herbert


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2018)

Aso said:


> The new limited Oli Herbert Rhoads
> 
> https://www.jacksonguitars.com/features/oli-herbert



Thanks! Man, just that corner was perfect, not sure how I feel about the whole thing or a 3x3 on a Jackson rhoads shape.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 26, 2018)

I think some of the weirdness of the current relic trend is that they are copying how a nitrocellulose finish wears on guitars that have almost always been poly finished (such as most jacksons). And believe me poly does not relic pretty, I have a genuine beaten to hell old poly finished guitar you get dings on top of dings sometimes indenting the body wood. None of this smooth wear that looks like it's been put up to a belt sander to strip the paint a bit.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 26, 2018)

CapinCripes said:


> I think some of the weirdness of the current relic trend is that they are copying how a nitrocellulose finish wears on guitars that have almost always been poly finished (such as most jacksons). And believe me poly does not relic pretty, I have a genuine beaten to hell old poly finished guitar you get dings on top of dings sometimes indenting the body wood. None of this smooth wear that looks like it's been put up to a belt sander to strip the paint a bit.



They actually do normally use nitro on their relic'd models. I don't know if that's the case here, but for example:

https://www.themusiczoo.com/product...tro-aged-king-v-electric-guitar-vanilla-shake

I think they just overdid these. While it's not the look I'd want, the one I linked to doesn't look AS bad as these.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 26, 2018)

xzacx said:


> They actually do normally use nitro on their relic'd models. I don't know if that's the case here, but for example:
> 
> https://www.themusiczoo.com/product...tro-aged-king-v-electric-guitar-vanilla-shake
> 
> I think they just overdid these. While it's not the look I'd want, the one I linked to doesn't look AS bad as these.


Yeah they do use nitro for the relic models. I was more getting at that most of the guitars Jackson has made have been poly finished don't wear that way in the slightest.


----------



## Aso (Jan 26, 2018)

narad said:


> Thanks! Man, just that corner was perfect, not sure how I feel about the whole thing or a 3x3 on a Jackson rhoads shape.


Ya I am not sure about the 3x3 headstock on a Rhoads. Just looks off balance. I have been tempted to get a King V with that head stock but how many V's is too many is what is currently stopping me.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jan 26, 2018)

narad said:


> Anyone know what this teaser pic belongs to?


There looks like a small crack above the screw on the output jack on the edge of the guitar


----------



## xzacx (Jan 26, 2018)

CapinCripes said:


> Yeah they do use nitro for the relic models. I was more getting at that most of the guitars Jackson has made have been poly finished don't wear that way in the slightest.



Oh yeah, exactly. They get chips, not smooth wear. These NAMM ones don't look like either though.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2018)

Obsidian Soul said:


> There looks like a small crack above the screw on the output jack on the edge of the guitar


Damn, didnt see it!! Total phail


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 26, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Honestly, the BEST relic would be a really pristine guitar with one really bad ding in it with the paint falling off in the area, the subsequent sinking, depressing feeling of self loathing, and then some attempts at patchwork with acrylic paint from Michael's, and a little bit of nail polish and cyanoacrylate. That's a true relic.



Jesus. That's what happened to my CS Soloist when I just got her. I was changing pickups then I dropped the pickup and the ear dinged the body DEEP. That was more depressing than losing a girlfriend.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 26, 2018)

My 90’s Jackson has dents with dents just like that. It was mistreated. But has zero “wear” like a nitro finish.


----------



## Zado (Jan 29, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeeOCphn6nh/


----------



## cardinal (Jan 29, 2018)

^ they learned to take the pic from an angle that doesn’t show the ding


----------



## chipchappy (Jan 29, 2018)

Obsidian Soul said:


> There looks like a small crack above the screw on the output jack on the edge of the guitar



Sevenstring.org in a nutshell


----------



## bulb (Jan 29, 2018)

CapinCripes said:


> I think some of the weirdness of the current relic trend is that they are copying how a nitrocellulose finish wears on guitars that have almost always been poly finished (such as most jacksons). And believe me poly does not relic pretty, I have a genuine beaten to hell old poly finished guitar you get dings on top of dings sometimes indenting the body wood. None of this smooth wear that looks like it's been put up to a belt sander to strip the paint a bit.


Relic'd guitars are nitro


----------



## cardinal (Jan 29, 2018)

Yngwie’s Duck ain’t nitro and looks pretty cool. I don’t think it’s what a modern poly finish would be, though.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 29, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Yngwie’s Duck ain’t nitro and looks pretty cool. I don’t think it’s what a modern poly finish would be, though.


70's strats were weird in that they had poly base coats and nitro top coats and body color coats. No idea why they thought that was a good idea.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 29, 2018)

CapinCripes said:


> 70's strats were weird in that they had poly base coats and nitro top coats and body color coats. No idea why they thought that was a good idea.



That’s interesting! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 29, 2018)

Just got a quote from my local dealer - the Dave Davidson WR7 Pro Series is going to retail in Australia for about $3kAUD (equivalent to about $2.4kUSD). Ouch.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 29, 2018)

Just take a vacation to the US and buy it here. Holy shit that’s bad.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 29, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Just take a vacation to the US and buy it here. Holy shit that’s bad.



From memory the retail in the US is a touch over $1700, $700US is practically 2/3rds of the way to a return ticket to the states haha!

They won't get here until June either, they land in the States from April and they are shipped here via sea which is 6-8 weeks transit time. Might be waiting a while haha.


----------



## BillCosby (Jan 30, 2018)

Vyn said:


> From memory the retail in the US is a touch over $1700, $700US is practically 2/3rds of the way to a return ticket to the states haha!
> 
> They won't get here until June either, they land in the States from April and they are shipped here via sea which is 6-8 weeks transit time. Might be waiting a while haha.



It's 1300 on the websites that have it listed already. I saw it on American musical.com


----------



## Vyn (Jan 30, 2018)

BillCosby said:


> It's 1300 on the websites that have it listed already. I saw it on American musical.com



I'm just going off of the figures on the Jackson website:
https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear...-warrior-wr7-ebony-fingerboard-distressed-ash


----------



## xzacx (Jan 30, 2018)

Vyn said:


> I'm just going off of the figures on the Jackson website:
> https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear...-warrior-wr7-ebony-fingerboard-distressed-ash



The site always listed MSRP, not MAP.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 30, 2018)

xzacx said:


> The site always listed MSRP, not MAP.



Ah right. Well if they end up being even cheaper than $1700US I think I'll definitely be flying over for a guitar retail therapy holiday


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 30, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Ah right. Well if they end up being even cheaper than $1700US I think I'll definitely be flying over for a guitar retail therapy holiday



Better start booking your flight. https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/DDWR7DSA


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Ordered my DDWR7 today. Supposed to get it mid to late February. Does anyone know if this will fit in the Kelly/Warrior hard shell case that Jackson offers?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 30, 2018)

theicon2125 said:


> Better start booking your flight. https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/DDWR7DSA


It looks sick, but is pricey. FR2000? 
Also, has Sweetwater always been no returns for special order items?


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 30, 2018)

feraledge said:


> It looks sick, but is pricey. FR2000?
> Also, has Sweetwater always been no returns for special order items?



As far as I can remember. I'm guessing it just says special order because they haven't been given any stock yet. A lot of the new Jacksons say Special Order


----------



## cardinal (Jan 30, 2018)

Sometimes they say reserve yours now risk free etc. But for some reason they’re not doing that for the WR7.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 30, 2018)

feraledge said:


> It looks sick, but is pricey. FR2000?
> Also, has Sweetwater always been no returns for special order items?



The FR2000 is a Pro Series Floyd. This a Floyd built to OFR specs in Korea. They are built with quality materials and are well built. I ordered mine through Sweetwater. There no return policy is simply that you can not return it just because you do not like it if the guitar has any defects or issues you can return it. I actually contacted them to verify this because I was concerned buying an Indo built guitar that I could not if I found problems with or had defects.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 30, 2018)

Desolate1 said:


> The FR2000 is a Pro Series Floyd. This a Floyd built to OFR specs in Korea. They are built with quality materials and are well built. I ordered mine through Sweetwater. There no return policy is simply that you can not return it just because you do not like it if the guitar has any defects or issues you can return it. I actually contacted them to verify this because I was concerned buying an Indo built guitar that I could not if I found problems with or had defects.


I've had a few FR2000s and they're fine enough, but I guess the metric in my head is that if they're cutting some cost off there, then it should pay off in the form of a case at least. 
And thanks for posting about the verification. Jackson does good, but they have their share of lemons. I've seen too many SL2 Pros not in acceptable condition for new to take that risk.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 30, 2018)

The Pro series FR is fine. It needs some oiling and to work in the threading when brand new, but the saddles and baseplate/knife edges are solid. 

Long term I'd probably replace the smaller hardware pieces, but that goes for a lot of trems.


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 30, 2018)

Desolate1 said:


> Ordered my DDWR7 today. Supposed to get it mid to late February. Does anyone know if this will fit in the Kelly/Warrior hard shell case that Jackson offers?



I have the USA custom shop WR7 and it came in one of the Kelly/warrior hardshells that you mentioned. I'm guessing you should have no problem.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 31, 2018)

Anyone have any idea why in Odin’s name Charvel decided to make their only 7 string a TELE? Holy niche market, Batman. I’d buy a pink San Dimas double cut manana if they made it in a 7, but NFW I’m buying a black tele.

(Yessss, as I stated earlier, I have been drinking. So leave me the fuck alone. But still answer my question.)


----------



## Vyn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Anyone have any idea why in Odin’s name Charvel decided to make their only 7 string a TELE? Holy niche market, Batman. I’d buy a pink San Dimas double cut manana if they made it in a 7, but NFW I’m buying a black tele.
> 
> (Yessss, as I stated earlier, I have been drinking. So leave me the fuck alone. But still answer my question.)



I think that's the problem, they were drinking when they made that design choice.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 31, 2018)

mastapimp said:


> I have the USA custom shop WR7 and it came in one of the Kelly/warrior hardshells that you mentioned. I'm guessing you should have no problem.


Thanks, I was just concerned since I have a King V and have their case for King V/Rhoads and there is no way a 7 inline headstock is fitting in that case.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 31, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Anyone have any idea why in Odin’s name Charvel decided to make their only 7 string a TELE? Holy niche market, Batman. I’d buy a pink San Dimas double cut manana if they made it in a 7, but NFW I’m buying a black tele.
> 
> (Yessss, as I stated earlier, I have been drinking. So leave me the fuck alone. But still answer my question.)



I’m stunned they didn’t release at least a 24-fret So Cal 7 this year.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 31, 2018)

feraledge said:


> I've seen too many SL2 Pros not in acceptable condition for new to take that risk.



Surprised to hear that. I own 3 and played another at a store prior to buying mine and they are all solid.


----------



## Mad-Max (Jan 31, 2018)

sezna said:


> so..who is grabbing a dk24? i know i am


The more I look at it, the more I'm wanting it. It may very well be my next guitar.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 31, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Anyone have any idea why in Odin’s name Charvel decided to make their only 7 string a TELE? Holy niche market, Batman. I’d buy a pink San Dimas double cut manana if they made it in a 7, but NFW I’m buying a black tele.


It comes in natural too. 
But in all seriousness, Charvel just likes to give Schecter a solid year or so to show them how to modernize their own guitars before they really give it a go. 



TheShreddinHand said:


> Surprised to hear that. I own 3 and played another at a store prior to buying mine and they are all solid.


I had a first run RRMG that played well, but had nonsensically put black dots on black ivoroid binding, couldn't see them for shit, putting stickers on was annoying, etc. But I tried out three first run SL2s and all had major fret sprouting, cracks in weird places... I was super bummed, I think the SL2 Pro is great, so I'm really stoked/hoping they cleaned it up. I haven't had many chances to try out the Indo stuff since, mostly just X series at GC when I'm there. 
However, all the MiM stuff from the Pro line and Pro Mods? Epically great. I've had a DK2 and a couple Pro Mods. All great guitars. The DK7 I got to play a bit was really awesome as well. 
I have no reason to believe they can't get the Indo guitars on the same level as the Mexican ones, I just personally haven't had the chance to see it. So very glad to hear that is the case.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 1, 2018)

feraledge said:


> It comes in natural too.
> But in all seriousness, Charvel just likes to give Schecter a solid year or so to show them how to modernize their own guitars before they really give it a go.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! I was a big fan of the Soloist (mahogany, neck thru) which is why I went with it over the dinky but I definitely want to check out the MiM builds to compare.

What year was the first run that you tried?


----------



## feraledge (Feb 1, 2018)

TheShreddinHand said:


> What year was the first run that you tried?


2013, the first year. 2 quicksilver SL2s and a black one. I had a huge boner for that quicksilver SL2, so I was really bummed the first and third time having one in hand that was pretty much unplayable. 
From the 2013 line, I had tried those three SL2s personally, but owned an RRMG and a DK2M. The DK2M was the silverburst one, really a beauty. First time I loved the sound of a JB. Was totally happy with that guitar stock, total rarity.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 2, 2018)

feraledge said:


> 2013, the first year. 2 quicksilver SL2s and a black one. I had a huge boner for that quicksilver SL2, so I was really bummed the first and third time having one in hand that was pretty much unplayable.
> From the 2013 line, I had tried those three SL2s personally, but owned an RRMG and a DK2M. The DK2M was the silverburst one, really a beauty. First time I loved the sound of a JB. Was totally happy with that guitar stock, total rarity.



Ah okay. Mine are 17s so seems like they got their stuff in order.

And ditto on the JB. I've got JB/Jazz in all 3 guitars (just different tunings). It's by far my favorite bridge pickup for what I do.


----------

